# Showing?



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

If I wanted to show pigeons are there any tests I would have to have done?

How do you know what is a "show-quality" bird? Is there a book or something?

Thanks!

TPK


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

join the NPA, they can give you all the info you need. 

google NPA


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

There are standards to go by when determining how well they would do in a show. Some shows may require the birds to be PMV vaccinated or at least a general check up. I've only shown my birds in our combine and county fairs and they didn't require anything.


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Showing*

get the book of standards from the NPA, also the Arizone Pigeon Club website has several standards on it. Even if a show does not required (which it should), you must vaccine for PMV, otherwise you increase your risk of bringing it home froma show which is a disaster.


----------

